# Long 45+ trips question



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.

Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour. 
I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


No unpaid time, plus much higher chance of trip. My last long trip +$10 cash tip, if your interested...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No unpaid time, plus much higher chance of trip. My last long trip +$10 cash tip, if your interested...
> 
> View attachment 316978


Thanks for your reply. But it's not relevant to the question. Your trip has surge. 
I asked about taking 45 + trips without surge. 
Here please try again if you can. 
Thanks

Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your reply. But it's not relevant to the question. Your trip has surge.
> I asked about taking 45 + trips without surge.
> Here please try again if you can.
> Thanks
> ...


Sorry, here you go. In rush hour too. Let me know if you got questions bro.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


If it's late and a 45 min trip means 45 miles then it makes sense

(Net pay approx $30 for 1 hour)

During rush hour a 45 min trip can be 10 miles

Net pay $15- not worth it


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Comfort is .77/mile. 

OP is asking as X rate, .61/mile.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SurginGeneral said:


> Comfort is .77/mile.
> 
> OP is asking as X rate, .61/mile.


Ask and you shall receive


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry, here you go.
> 
> View attachment 316981


Thanks. That's better but you're getting 77cents not 61 cents as in my question.. Without tip was equivalent to just over $60 an hour without the tip. That's about my low end per hour on private rides. Thank you.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> View attachment 316985


Yours has tip. Great for you but without tip is total loss in my book.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks. That's better but you're getting 77cents not 61 cents as in my question.. Without tip was equivalent to just over $60 an hour without the tip. That's about my low end per hour on private rides. Thank you.


Yes private rides are better but I'm only part time. I wouldn't be reliable enough for it. Good luck to you bro.


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

Usually it doesn't make sense, but if you live in a big city then you might have a better chance of getting a long ride back. If there is a high probability of getting a ride back then it's actually the best case scenario for base rates, but I don't think you could do this consistently without breaking the rules and requesting destination information.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sash69 said:


> Usually it doesn't make sense, but if you live in a big city then you might have a better chance of getting a long ride back. If there is a high probability of getting a ride back then it's actually the best case scenario for base rates, but I don't think you could do this consistently without breaking the rules and requesting destination information.


You can if you learn to fish.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

In the KC market, We're paid @ $0.68 per mile on UberX.

A long trip notification generally means a trip to the airport. And a higher percentage of passenger who tip for the service. Plus our airport has ReMatch, so most times of the day you are getting another ride right out of the airport. No downtime, and usually another 20+ minutes of a paying customer in the car.

I look more at time utilization than I do at actual $/mi. I like my revenue numbers to be >~$20 per hour. It's easier achieving that with airport runs (signaled by the 45+ minute badge) than without. I especially like the 45+ badge when it comes in on Lyft, as they pay $0.92 per mile. Schwing!

But either way, if you have to put food on the table, clothes on your back, and roof over your head with this gig, in addition to paying for the car and the costs it drives, you are going to struggle mightily at these rates. And that's likely where you are coming from with your question.

The real question you're not asking is:


> Why would anyone accept a trip at $0.61 per mile? Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour? I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense.


And the answer is:

Some money is better than no money.

[NG]Owner


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> In the KC market, We're paid @ $0.68 per mile on UberX.
> 
> A long trip notification generally means a trip to the airport. And a higher percentage of passenger who tip for the service. Plus our airport has ReMatch, so most times of the day you are getting another ride right out of the airport. No downtime, and usually another 20+ minutes of a paying customer in the car.
> 
> ...


I average $20-$30 typically off those rates.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

There's no point to take any ride at $.60/mile without a surge multiplier. That's y I quit when flat rate came here ?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> That's about my low end per hour on private rides.


Completely irrelevant for majority of the members of this site. But I guess you feel the need to bring that up all the time. Wonder why...? :whistling:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Honestly unpaid time is the silent killer of most drivers ROI/hour. As a matter of fact I don’t think many drivers pay attention to it. Although I believe it to be the best indicator of financial performance here.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile.


Same reason they take short rides at 61/mile


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Same reason they take short rides at 61/mile


We all know shorties are shuffles in disguise


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you all for your responses.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Extremely rare to have a ride over 1 hour in length in my market. So those 45+ minute rides typically end up being anywhere from 40-60 minutes. In a nutshell, ensures I'll have a $20+ hour. Typically earning anywhere from $25-40 on the ride. Here it's $0.58/mile and $0.15/minute. Cruising on the freeway that's approx $0.73/mile. And freemiles > gas mileage than city driving, so tweak a little more profit there as well.

On the flip side, it takes a hell of a lot of rides at $3 each to make that same amount of money. If the stars align can get 6-7 min fare $3 rides at the most. $18-21 in an hour. That is some serious luck though getting 6-7 w/ average at 10 min per ride.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Sounds like this applies to higher platform drivers taking lower end jobs.

For an X driver, +45 runs are as good as it gets. Unless it's rush hour. Freeway miles are ideal. Not all markets are the same though. In the Phoenix market, a driver can do a +45 and still be in town, where he can immediatly do another fare.

If a +45 is not worth it, then no x call is worth it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Extremely rare to have a ride over 1 hour in length in my market. So those 45+ minute rides typically end up being anywhere from 40-60 minutes. In a nutshell, ensures I'll have a $20+ hour. Typically earning anywhere from $25-40 on the ride. Here it's $0.58/mile and $0.15/minute. Cruising on the freeway that's approx $0.73/mile. And freemiles > gas mileage than city driving, so tweak a little more profit there as well.
> 
> On the flip side, it takes a hell of a lot of rides at $3 each to make that same amount of money. If the stars align can get 6-7 min fare $3 rides at the most. $18-21 in an hour. That is some serious luck though getting 6-7 w/ average at 10 min per ride.


Another big thing that all of us forgot is wear and tear is much better on long trips.

Btw what model car do you drive and in what city?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

While I understand most I would only take a +45 X ride if I need to get somewhere. Once you get used to Lux, while still greatly underpaid, taking a long ride below $1p/mile is just not financially feasible for me. Not good for my heart when uber takes over 30% after all that driving. Too aggravating. Maybe I should get some anger management therapy or spend more time with my therapist Dr. Tito's. 
Actually that's exactly where I am going now. Happy hour with my therapist.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Salt Lake City - Mazda 3. Smaller market. 

A 45+ minute here usually means airport run. Or if downtown or near airport then Park City, Provo or Ogden. All not as good as downtown, but can still work out.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I am trying out xl for a week. For now, I have to supplement some x calls, mainly to get back to the good XL areas.

Just like X, sometimes you get into a "groove" and get a few back to back Xl calls. Then I loose that groove, and where to relocate is where experience comes into play.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> While I understand most I would only take a +45 X ride if I need to get somewhere. Once you get used to Lux, while still greatly underpaid, taking a long ride below $1p/mile is just not financially feasible for me. Not good for my heart when uber takes over 30% after all that driving. Too aggravating. Maybe I should get some anger management therapy or spend more time with my therapist Dr. Tito's.
> Actually that's exactly where I am going now. Happy hour with my therapist.


What car do you drive?



DriverMark said:


> Salt Lake City - Mazda 3. Smaller market.
> 
> A 45+ minute here usually means airport run. Or if downtown or near airport then Park City, Provo or Ogden. All not as good as downtown, but can still work out.


Your Mazda is getting a nice mpg boost off those highway miles too.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What car do you drive?
> 
> 
> Your Mazda is getting a nice mpg boost off those highway miles too.


Tesla X100d


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Tesla X100d


Your whole profitability factors will be completely different than most drivers. This in turn will make your strategies more than like vastly different than most.

My numbers and others maybe insightful(I guess) to you but useless.

And nice ride!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Your whole profitability factors will be completely different than most drivers. This in turn will make your strategies more than like vastly different than most.
> 
> My numbers and others maybe insightful(I guess) to you but useless.
> 
> And nice ride!


Nothing I read here is useless. Even the crap from trolls.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Nothing I read here is useless. Even the crap from trolls.


I won't argue


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

I don't understand why we can't at least know the city ahead of time on a "long drive." It's not like someone won't accept it if you turn it down. We know this based on the fact scheduled rides are all scooped up whether the destination is a two block ride or the PAX wants to go to the moon.

I'm stuck when it comes to long rides. If I say no, then it's all the way to the back of the airport queue for me. If I say yes, my whole night can, and has been ruined.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> I don't understand why we can't at least know the city ahead of time on a "long drive." It's not like someone won't accept it if you turn it down. We know this based on the fact scheduled rides are all scooped up whether the destination is a two block ride or the PAX wants to go to the moon.
> 
> I'm stuck when it comes to long rides. If I say no, then it's all the way to the back of the airport queue for me. If I say yes, my whole night can, and has been ruined.


You can decline 2 trips while in the Airport que and still maintain a Top 5 place in the line


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You can decline 2 trips while in the Airport que and still maintain a Top 5 place in the line


And cancel one!


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

I did 2 45 min+ rides today... personally I prefer long rides mostly highway driving and most of the time being dropped off to an area I want to be in. Only one time has a 45 min+ ride made me regret it.. 4 am last trip of the night must have missed it was 45 min+ he was going all the way to West palm beach ride was actually 75 mins. Dropped him off and went offline to try and get home bc I was dead tired... 

Drive for 4.5 hours made $155 so those 45 min + trips can add up quickly. Mind you the $155 is including tips...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I can see 45s being useful in bigger cities where you'll likely get a ride after dropping off. Of course, limiting or outright removal of the destination filter makes getting a ride back in the right direction a gamble. Add to this 45+ can mean 48 minutes or 3 hours.

Uber doesn't want you knowing the destination (or to even call and "cherry pick") and they even removed the language to negotiate a return fee for taking you to a non service area. That essentially removed any interest in 45+ trips for me in my market. Heck, I am even to the point of rejecting the 30-35 minute ones if it will take me to the middle of nowhere away from the tipping tourists.

That said, I'm sure there are plenty of drivers who either don't understand the true cost of these empty miles or simply do not care. There is a guy in my market who I see doing airport runs in a nice looking black F150, deadmiling the 15 miles back each time. So many drivers do this, downtown will occasionally surge due to lack of drivers.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

In Chicago burbs, if 45+ before 9am = rush hour traffic to city. If after 9am = 80mph on highways...in a 2010 prius...you do the math.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Maybe I should get some anger management therapy or spend more time with my therapist Dr. Tito's.
> Actually that's exactly where I am going now. Happy hour with my therapist.


Good idea.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

mrpjfresh said:


> I can see 45s being useful in bigger cities where you'll likely get a ride after dropping off. Of course, limiting or outright removal of the destination filter makes getting a ride back in the right direction a gamble. Add to this 45+ can mean 48 minutes or 3 hours.
> 
> Uber doesn't want you knowing the destination (or to even call and "cherry pick") and they even removed the language to negotiate a return fee for taking you to a non service area. That essentially removed any interest in 45+ trips for me in my market. Heck, I am even to the point of rejecting the 30-35 minute ones if it will take me to the middle of nowhere away from the tipping tourists.
> 
> That said, I'm sure there are plenty of drivers who either don't understand the true cost of these empty miles or simply do not care. There is a guy in my market who I see doing airport runs in a nice looking black F150, deadmiling the 15 miles back each time. So many drivers do this, downtown will occasionally surge due to lack of drivers.


Agree if I lived in somewhere where I was likely to end up somewhere I had to go back alone I would want 45+ trips. In SF they are worth it if it's not during rush hour traffic.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Today I waited at the airport for 2 hr and I got a 45 min ping. The ride was 50 miles and 60 min (($45) and then then an hour in the area got me two short rides ($20) and then I got a ride back to the airport ($45)

So 2 hour wait and 3 hours driving grossed me $110. With no dead miles And I’m happy with that

And the bonus is I made appointments with two of those riders to take them back to the airport next week at $65 each

I like the long rides


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

What a DUMB overall question. Why are we even discussing this? Moving on....


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your reply. But it's not relevant to the question. Your trip has surge.
> I asked about taking 45 + trips without surge.
> Here please try again if you can.
> Thanks
> ...


There is in situations where your drive is all highway. Particularly if you got a long pickup fee too, and land in a busy area. From my home area to ORD is typically a $35 trip, often sweetened by another $6 average LPU, and lands me in a surge area, locked and loaded. I consider that a win. Most airport runs result in tips, too.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> at . 61cents p/mile


at that rate i wouldnt do uber at all!


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.


It makes sense to take the trip because one gets paid money to do it. There are many variables to a 45+ during rush hour. Rush hour where and through what town and for how long and on what roads?

Forty-Five minutes in your AO is $5.35 just for time.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Tesla X100d


I have a Bolt, and I can probably answer this question because our operatiing costs are similar (We don't use gas)

Only reason I'd do it at base is if I was heading in that direction, and traffic is nice. However my market has heavy traffic at times. Last 1+ hour trip in traffic I made maybe $39. I'm not ever doing that again. And you're lucky that you still have multiplier surge.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

eazycc said:


> I have a Bolt, and I can probably answer this question because our operatiing costs are similar (We don't use gas)
> 
> Only reason I'd do it at base is if I was heading in that direction, and traffic is nice. However my market has heavy traffic at times. Last 1+ hour trip in traffic I made maybe $39. I'm not ever doing that again. And you're lucky that you still have multiplier surge.


In agreement and no multiplier here. Just making an assumption. The main problem with the current system is drivers that subjugate. However, I can't judge anyone who submits, because as the old saying "necessity mother of reconciliation." 
I never thought I would be as concerned as I am about how uber lyft have perpetuated with total impunity a predatory system. I sense some people are really stuck and it's wrong.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

eazycc said:


> I have a Bolt, and I can probably answer this question because our operatiing costs are similar (We don't use gas)
> 
> Only reason I'd do it at base is if I was heading in that direction, and traffic is nice. However my market has heavy traffic at times. Last 1+ hour trip in traffic I made maybe $39. I'm not ever doing that again. And you're lucky that you still have multiplier surge.


Your operating cost isn't the same. His depreciation cost is a bare minimum 5 times higher than a driver with a brand new Honda Accord.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Used to get about $170 for this trip before the restructure... I'll still take it.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You can decline 2 trips while in the Airport que and still maintain a Top 5 place in the line


Well, I'm learning the policy varies by market. At Sacramento Int'l Airport, you -- unless they've changed the policy -- have to take what's assigned when you're up, or you lose your place.
I could be wrong. But that's been my frustrating experience.



BBslider001 said:


> What a DUMB overall question. Why are we even discussing this? Moving on....


I mean, who was the person who held a gun to your head forcing you to read this thread? Move on then. Who's stopping you?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Jake Air said:


> Well, I'm learning the policy varies by market. At Sacramento Int'l Airport, you -- unless they've changed the policy -- have to take what's assigned when you're up, or you lose your place.
> I could be wrong. But that's been my frustrating experience.
> 
> 
> Who was the person who held a gun to your head forcing you to read this thread? Move on then. Who's stopping you?


You are right things are different in other markets I should've thought about that. In my market we are allowed 2 declines but you have to accept the 3rd one. I've exercised this on one occasion. They tried to give me a 4.1 rated PAX and I declined. Then I waited 5 minutes and the next trip was a only a *10 minute estimated trip (Uber Pro benefit)* so I declined that one as well. I accepted the 3rd which was a ride back to New Orleans. That was an occasion where all the perks saved me from getting screwed. I would have been pissed to have waited 90 minutes just to take someone down the street in Kenner, LA


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

NGOwner said:


> But either way, if you have to put food on the table, clothes on your back, and roof over your head with this gig, in addition to paying for the car and the costs it drives, you are going to struggle mightily at these rates. *And that's likely where you are coming from with your question.*
> 
> [NG]Owner


Actually, he said later in the thread he makes $60/hr in cash rides, and that he rarely if ever does these long trips, so I'm pretty sure it was bragging/gloating.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Actually, he said later in the thread he makes $60/hr in cash rides, and that he rarely if ever does these long trips, so I'm pretty sure it was bragging/gloating.


You don't say...?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Actually, he said later in the thread he makes $60/hr in cash rides, and that he rarely if ever does these long trips, so I'm pretty sure it was bragging/gloating.


Or fiction


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Jake Air said:


> Well, I'm learning the policy varies by market. At Sacramento Int'l Airport, you -- unless they've changed the policy -- have to take what's assigned when you're up, or you lose your place.
> I could be wrong. But that's been my frustrating experience.
> 
> 
> I mean, who was the person who held a gun to your head forcing you to read this thread? Move on then. Who's stopping you?


Yeah, because "a gun to my head" is why any of us read through these threads. Since when is it not ok to give an opinion? Don't be a dick. You don't have to read either. What's stopping you from skipping over it? I could ask the same question.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You are right things are different in other markets I should've thought about that. In my market we are allowed 2 declines but you have to accept the 3rd one. I've exercised this on one occasion. They tried to give me a 4.1 rated PAX and I declined. Then I waited 5 minutes and the next trip was a only a *10 minute estimated trip (Uber Pro benefit)* so I declined that one as well. I accepted the 3rd which was a ride back to New Orleans. That was an occasion where all the perks saved me from getting screwed. I would have been pissed to have waited 90 minutes just to take someone down the street in Kenner, LA





BBslider001 said:


> Yeah, because "a gun to my head" is why any of us read through these threads. Since when is it not ok to give an opinion? Don't be a dick. You don't have to read either. What's stopping you from skipping over it? I could ask the same question.


Why would you need to try to make someone feel bad? Not once have I told anyone their question or thread was stupid. If it doesn't interest me, I pass over it. Remind me again who's the dick.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Azpilot2211 said:


> View attachment 317196
> 
> 
> Used to get about $170 for this trip before the restructure... I'll still take it.


In Miami that's about $60


----------



## Klevur1 (Apr 28, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


I'll take them on Uber select any day. Uber x on the other hand.......I rather sit at the airport for 3 hours instead lol


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd run 45+ exclusively if I could. The faster and farther I drive, the more money I make.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> I can see 45s being useful in bigger cities where you'll likely get a ride after dropping off. Of course, limiting or outright removal of the destination filter makes getting a ride back in the right direction a gamble. Add to this 45+ can mean 48 minutes or 3 hours.
> 
> Uber doesn't want you knowing the destination (or to even call and "cherry pick") and they even removed the language to negotiate a return fee for taking you to a non service area. That essentially removed any interest in 45+ trips for me in my market. Heck, I am even to the point of rejecting the 30-35 minute ones if it will take me to the middle of nowhere away from the tipping tourists.
> 
> That said, I'm sure there are plenty of drivers who either don't understand the true cost of these empty miles or simply do not care. There is a guy in my market who I see doing airport runs in a nice looking black F150, deadmiling the 15 miles back each time. So many drivers do this, downtown will occasionally surge due to lack of drivers.


You have one of those, too, huh?

We have one at the Jersey shore with a blinged-out F-150 that we call "The Belmar Bomber".


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your reply. But it's not relevant to the question. Your trip has surge.
> I asked about taking 45 + trips without surge.
> Here please try again if you can.
> Thanks
> ...


I really love to take 45+mins trips. I don't know how other drivers would think of that but I have my own reasons.
(1) I could make at least $30 in 45 mins trips.
(2) in 45 mins, I could get maximum of 3 trips. Unpaid time 5-6 mins and driving time 8-10 mins for each trip. I could only make $25 max.
(3) More riders means more possibility of getting lower rating.
(4) Each trips in #2 will always take me away from busy area. (since they are getting home or going to work.), so unpaid time between trips is more than 6 mins to get another ride requests.
(5) issue of #4 will make higher driving mileage. means more gas will be burnt.
(6) After 45+ trip, I could take a short rest.
Only one exception though. When I run for Promotion Quizz, I wouldn't take long trip on that day.

You may want to take a 45+mins ride request and keep a record to compare with the record of staying in busy area. So you will get your answer that will help you to decide how you should do.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Honestly unpaid time is the silent killer of most drivers ROI/hour. As a matter of fact I don't think many drivers pay attention to it. Although I believe it to be the best indicator of financial performance here.


You are so correct best days are when the pings stack on top of each other.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> You are so correct best days are when the pings stack on top of each other.


I think that's market specific. I rarely get stacked pings, and usually have 10-20 min dead time between runs. Yay for driver oversaturation. Sadly, that you're that busy at lower rates suggests that dropping rates increases ridership, which just encourages the rideshare companies to push rates even lower.

Personally, I prefer long rides which make more money and put less wear on my vehicle.


----------



## Seattleuberguy (May 5, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


Good morning and great question, I will try my best to add some value to you answering this question. The question is why would anybody except a 45 minute trip, I can only answer this from my point of you so here I go. My goal is to hit $100 a day in the least amount of time as I possibly can with the least amount of mileage on my car. So for example I live in the Seattle market and I know a 45 minute trip will be about $35 for me, and that may take so I look at it as that's a great start I'm on most there at reaching my goal. I wrote an article on mental mindset that talks about asking yourself the questions Before you start your day like what are my goals, how long do I want to drive, how many miles do I want to put on my car, etc. etc.. Till next time my friend make it a great day.


----------



## Thef9llowing (Aug 29, 2016)

Ignore long trips... expect to drive back empty, meaning dead miles n unpaid time... if u do get one going back close to the drop off, u r very lucky... but dont bet on it happening all the time... plus... 45+ trip may take u into a lower fare rate area... so even if u get a ride back... the returning fare would b like e.g. 0.7x .... even if u set destination, the longer u dont get paired back to ur destination, the more dead miles u will accumulate. If u r paired with a short trip during destination mode, n didnt get anything after, u then wasted 1 destination token. When u r on destination mode... txt the rider n ask kindly where r they going... if they r going back to ur home area, great! If not, do what u need to do.

Pool\Shared 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!
X\Lyft 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!

60min+ Long Trip... definitely ignore it!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


I do quite a few long trips at anytime in the day I can get around traffic most of the time and make a good wage and most of the time end up in a busy location.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

When the wheels are turning with a pax, you're making money, plain and simple. 45 min where I am is always to a populated area in any direction.



Thef9llowing said:


> Ignore long trips... expect to drive back empty, meaning dead miles n unpaid time... if u do get one going back close to the drop off, u r very lucky... but dont bet on it happening all the time... plus... 45+ trip may take u into a lower fare rate area... so even if u get a ride back... the returning fare would b like e.g. 0.7x .... even if u set destination, the longer u dont get paired back to ur destination, the more dead miles u will accumulate. If u r paired with a short trip during destination mode, n didnt get anything after, u then wasted 1 destination token. When u r on destination mode... txt the rider n ask kindly where r they going... if they r going back to ur home area, great! If not, do what u need to do.
> 
> Pool\Shared 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!
> X\Lyft 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!
> ...


Not in my area AT ALL. I get a ride back to the AP every time. I make short trips in between. If you dial it, it can really work for you, and it depends on your area.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No unpaid time, plus much higher chance of trip. My last long trip +$10 cash tip, if your interested...
> 
> View attachment 316978


Wtf is comfort?


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No unpaid time, plus much higher chance of trip. My last long trip +$10 cash tip, if your interested...
> 
> View attachment 316978





No Prisoners said:


> Thanks for your reply. But it's not relevant to the question. Your trip has surge.
> I asked about taking 45 + trips without surge.
> Here please try again if you can.
> Thanks
> ...


--------------------------------------
I do not cherry pick my rides. Which would I rather have -- 2 rides at $2.62 each or one long ride that pays - to me - over $35.00. If I wait for the perfect ride -- 2X surge or taking me to a busy area - I will never get a ride. I do not know about the rest of you but I have rides stacked and waiting. I do not have time to pick and choose rides, analyze them to determine if they are worth my time , check the pax rating to see if it is high enough, etc. That is why I have a 100% acceptance rate most weeks. 
I have NEVER made under $18/hr, ( for me) and that beats working in the drug store. 
Furthermore, if you do not know the destination , you cannot determine if the trip is worth your time.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Wtf is comfort?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Sorry, here you go. In rush hour too. Let me know if you got questions bro.
> 
> View attachment 316981


I understand you're happy with your earnings but in reality you aren't earning crap. You're driving a big car, under five years old and all those pennies you're earning are coming straight out of your cars depreciation. Most of your rides are X and you're losing even more money than shown here.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 317595


So it's like what?

Slightly nicer X cars for same cheap price?

Good for u I guess -- seems like Uber's giving a huge discount to people that want bargain prices and a nice car



240BIGWINO said:


> I understand you're happy with your earnings but in reality you aren't earning crap. You're driving a big car, under five years old and all those pennies you're earning are coming straight out of your cars depreciation. Most of your rides are X and you're losing even more money than shown here.


In reality, the mans earning a living

You're just a hater 
Honestly if I had ur attitude I'd blow my brains out,.........metaphorically


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> So it's like what?
> 
> Slightly nicer X cars for same cheap price?
> 
> ...


Bro I'm going to buy a Prius soon for rideshare. I been using my personal car but between gas and depreciation the used prius will be more financially savvy.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro I'm going to buy a Prius soon for rideshare. I been using my personal car but between gas and depreciation the used prius will be more financially savvy.


Good stuff sir

And definitely ignore that jackass


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bro I'm going to buy a Prius soon for rideshare. I been using my personal car but between gas and depreciation the used prius will be more financially savvy.


Unless you're driving something fairly new that's depreciating quickly, you're probably best off just sticking with what you're driving now. Rideshare rarely pays enough to offset the additional expense of a new vehicle payment and depreciation. If necessary, pay cash for a cheap, qualifying vehicle and run it into the ground over a year or two.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------------
> I do not cherry pick my rides. Which would I rather have -- 2 rides at $2.62 each or one long ride that pays - to me - over $35.00. If I wait for the perfect ride -- 2X surge or taking me to a busy area - I will never get a ride. I do not know about the rest of you but I have rides stacked and waiting. I do not have time to pick and choose rides, analyze them to determine if they are worth my time , check the pax rating to see if it is high enough, etc. That is why I have a 100% acceptance rate most weeks.
> I have NEVER made under $18/hr, ( for me) and that beats working in the drug store.
> Furthermore, if you do not know the destination , you cannot determine if the trip is worth your time.


Drops mic, walks off....


----------



## Captains (Aug 2, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


If you're a NJ driver and the trip sends you to JFK or Laguardia you can't pick anyone up- and the return toll isn't reimbursed


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Captains said:


> If you're a NJ driver and the trip sends you to JFK or Laguardia you can't pick anyone up- and the return toll isn't reimbursed


Like I said, all depends on the area, etc....hence my reason for the "dumb question" response earlier... dickheaded or not. Question makes no sense nor does it apply to everyone equally.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


Houston drivers receive 1 cent less for the per-miler-rate than your market. Doing short X trips is only worthwhile when coupled with concomitant surge and quest. Despite that I only accept a non-surge X when DF is active, all VIP requests are rejected or otherwise would have wasted my DF.

Reading your later posts, it appears that you don't have to take into account the unending increase in gasoline cost. Hence, I am not of the appropriate position to help answering your question. I own 2 Lexus LS in which both have incredibly low fuel economy (city/highway - 13/24mpg & 16/25mpg respectively; Lexus' figures :rollseyes. These cars are built for long distance cruising which somehow contradicts the way I do Uber :frowner:. Using premium grade gasoline, I have been extremely picky to minimize the waste of my time and $ in gasoline.

My reason doing Uber - getting paid to kill time from Fri-Sun. Under no circumstances can one accumulate wealth by doing Uber in my opinion.



Mole said:


> I do quite a few long trips at anytime in the day I can get around traffic most of the time and make a good wage and most of the time end up in a busy location.


You may want to re-consider by removing the toll and tips. Given that people do not really tip these days particularly in my market Houston, I only take short X trips in the presence of surge / quest except the very first trip of the day (I need a ping to get me to Houston core). Furthermore, toll is not a bonus and should not be factored into the evaluation of worthiness taking 45+ in my opinion.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> View attachment 317595


That is interpreted as comfort drivers will receive X rate after the trial period lol


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> Like I said, all depends on the area, etc....hence my reason for the "dumb question" response earlier... dickheaded or not. Question makes no sense nor does it apply to everyone equally.


You sure have a lot to say for someone who's furious this topic is being discussed. Lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> Unless you're driving something fairly new that's depreciating quickly, you're probably best off just sticking with what you're driving now. Rideshare rarely pays enough to offset the additional expense of a new vehicle payment and depreciation. If necessary, pay cash for a cheap, qualifying vehicle and run it into the ground over a year or two.


$6000 used Prius cash.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> $6000 used Prius cash.


That sounds like a decent deal, but you have to look at all factors.

- If you drive it for rideshare for the next few years, will the battery need to be replaced? That could add thousands to cost of ownership.
- What's the gas mileage difference between that and what you're driving now? Will the increased gas mileage offset the cost of the vehicle?
- Will this be a replacement vehicle or an additional vehicle? (Additional vehicle would increase your insurance costs, registration, etc.)

Not driving your current vehicle will slow depreciation, but it will not stop depreciation. Do a cost analysis, and if the numbers look good, by all means, go for it.


----------



## RoyalTee85 (Dec 3, 2016)

Azpilot2211 said:


> View attachment 317196
> 
> 
> Used to get about $170 for this trip before the restructure... I'll still take it.


What market are you in?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Houston drivers receive 1 cent less for the per-miler-rate than your market. Doing short X trips is only worthwhile when coupled with concomitant surge and quest. Despite that I only accept a non-surge X when DF is active, all VIP requests are rejected or otherwise would have wasted my DF.
> 
> Reading your later posts, it appears that you don't have to take into account the unending increase in gasoline cost. Hence, I am not of the appropriate position to help answering your question. I own 2 Lexus LS in which both have incredibly low fuel economy (city/highway - 13/24mpg & 16/25mpg respectively; Lexus' figures :rollseyes. These cars are built for long distance cruising which somehow contradicts the way I do Uber :frowner:. Using premium grade gasoline, I have been extremely picky to minimize the waste of my time and $ in gasoline.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I get 2 tolls going the free direction and then hopefully another pax will pay my toll going home and I get some pretty nice tips it is maybe 15% of my income.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> That sounds like a decent deal, but you have to look at all factors.
> 
> - If you drive it for rideshare for the next few years, will the battery need to be replaced? That could add thousands to cost of ownership.
> - What's the gas mileage difference between that and what you're driving now? Will the increased gas mileage offset the cost of the vehicle?
> ...


I average 25 mpg in my current car. The gas savings alone will pay for the car, not including depreciation difference.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

RoyalTee85 said:


> What market are you in?


Wow, we get $.70 a mile and $.28 a min. What market is that?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Thef9llowing said:


> Ignore long trips... expect to drive back empty, meaning dead miles n unpaid time... if u do get one going back close to the drop off, u r very lucky... but dont bet on it happening all the time... plus... 45+ trip may take u into a lower fare rate area... so even if u get a ride back... the returning fare would b like e.g. 0.7x .... even if u set destination, the longer u dont get paired back to ur destination, the more dead miles u will accumulate. If u r paired with a short trip during destination mode, n didnt get anything after, u then wasted 1 destination token. When u r on destination mode... txt the rider n ask kindly where r they going... if they r going back to ur home area, great! If not, do what u need to do.
> 
> Pool\Shared 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!
> X\Lyft 45min+ Long Trip... ignore it!
> ...


Assuming a 45+ run, going 35 miles in 45 minutes. I'd make:

Base Fare $1.07
Mileage $1.01 x 35 = $35.35
Time $0.1875 x 45 = $8.43
TOTAL: $44.85 (not including tips/wait time/incentives, etc.)

If the trip is going south, I'd end up at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport. Prime for a rematch and trip back towards home;
If the trip is going east, I'd end up in Redmond, Microsoft HQ, Bellevue, T-Mobile HQ, or Issaquah, COSTCO HQ
If the trip is going north, I'd end up just past Boeing's manufacturing plant.

Regardless of which way I travel, I'd most likely get another ride request WAY before I deadhead all the way home.

It would work for me. Whether it works for you is debatable.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> Assuming a 45+ run, going 35 miles in 45 minutes. I'd make:
> 
> Base Fare $1.07
> Mileage $1.01 x 35 = $35.35
> ...


How is Washington's market more than Boston? Or Uber hasn't lowered your rates yet? NH is still on old rates, but now have the flat surge rate.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> How is Washington's market more than Boston? Or Uber hasn't lowered your rates yet? NH is still on old rates, but now have the flat surge rate.


We have the flat surge too, but the rates haven't been lowered yet. I'm thinking they're holding off for now due to legal complications. It wouldn't take much to get the city to re-introduce considered minimum wage and/or union legislation.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> We have the flat surge too, but the rates haven't been lowered yet. I'm thinking they're holding off for now due to legal complications. It wouldn't take much to get the city to re-introduce considered minimum wage and/or union legislation.


It's coming. Feel lucky that you have had the old rates for this long. I don't mind the flat surge, I can drive through a $10 surge, make sure its indicated in the app, then set my DF to home 35 miles away and get a ping close to home or somthing along the way with the surge.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


How many $400 9-10 hour days have you had?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


The real question is why would anyone uber at .61 cents a mile anywhere?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

freddieman said:


> The real question is why would anyone uber at .61 cents a mile anywhere?


Exactly...just quit altogether at this point. Not all of us are so badass that we get to be private drivers. ?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Short rides with a lot of dead time between them aren't profitable either. So why not guarantee a long ride with no dead time? Surge and tips are both extinct


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Short rides with a lot of dead time between them aren't profitable either. So why not guarantee a long ride with no dead time? Surge and tips are both extinct


I understand your point of view. However, taking trips that aren't profitable is basically subsidizing the system. Uber makes a profit on your expense and riders get subsidized trips. Basically drivers sustaining a vicious circle. If drivers rejected long trips uber would have to make changes. This is a business, not a charity. That's my opinion.


----------



## Selector19 (Mar 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


So you drive for Lyft Lux and constantly get Uber X requests? Do you have Uber Select in your market? I do not understand why your Uber rates are so low if you drive a luxury car.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Doing short X trips is only worthwhile when coupled with concomitant surge and quest.


Sure, if you drive a Lexus.

I take everything that comes my way, in my Acura.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


I'll gladly take it because that is going to be a fat fare, and long trippers usually will drop some bucks in my tip box.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

In 45 minutes I have more than enough time to explain to the rider what's going on. Usually receive an extra 
$15 - $100. All drivers should know exactly what a cab costs in their market and share that info with rider. 
We charge less than our taxi competitors and provide better service
Our price is 50% lower than in 2013


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> So it's like what?
> 
> Slightly nicer X cars for same cheap price?
> 
> ...


In reality, the man's earning a little less of a living
You're just afraid or unble to comprehend the numbers
Honestly, if I had your attitude, I'd blow all my money,..........literally :greedy:


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

RoyalTee85 said:


> What market are you in?


South of Boston on Cape Cod



Boca Ratman said:


> In Miami that's about $60


Yeah, I wouldn't take that trip for $60


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> In reality, the man's earning a little less of a living
> You're just afraid or unble to comprehend the numbers
> Honestly, if I had your attitude, I'd blow all my money,..........literally :greedy:


The mans trying to make a living and you're shlting on his ****


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> The mans trying to make a living and you're shlting on his ****


Spoken like a true Trump tweet.


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

This confuses me. Long rides are by far the most profitable, why would you not prefer them to short rides. Short rides mean more downtime where you are not earning.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Spoken like a true Trump tweet.


It's true 
If u read your message again it basically says

'You're wasting your time, you're not making money, might as well kill yourself'

Dudes trying to make a living


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> The mans trying to make a living and you're shlting on his ****


No - I'm shlting on YOUR ****. 
Yep, you're a Trump.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> It's true
> If u read your message again it basically says
> 
> 'You're wasting your time, you're not making money, might as well kill yourself'
> ...


You've almost got it. You're so close. Now, just point it at you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> In last 3 weeks only done less than 5 uber trips and declined hundreds of requests. Lyft lux keeps me busy outside privates. Suddenly last couple of days uber sending me multiple 45+minutes trip pings, even while I decline every single one.
> 
> Question is why would anyone accept a 45+trip at . 61cents p/mile. Is there any financial benefit for a driver to take those trips without at least 2x surge, specifically at rush hour.
> I've run every scenario and just doesn't make any sense unless driver has need to get to destination of the trip.


Every market and situation is different. What I would do is keep accurate records of my driving and earnings. Take 2 weeks of driving with no 45+ trips and determine how much you earned per mile driven including dead miles. Than take 2 weeks of driving where you accept all the 45+ trips you get offered and determine how much you earned per mile driven including dead miles. Evaluate the data and determine what is best for your market. I would suggest trying to keep online times similar during our trial weeks.

Without looking at hard data you really won't know. Obviously bigger sample sizes will give better data.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> No - I'm shlting on YOUR ****.
> Yep, you're a Trump.
> 
> 
> You've almost got it. You're so close. Now, just point it at you.





ZenUber said:


> No - I'm shlting on YOUR ****.
> Yep, you're a Trump.
> 
> 
> You've almost got it. You're so close. Now, just point it at you.


Take a big dump on my **** baby


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Take a big dump on my **** baby


Ooooh. So you like #1 AND #2. I did not know that.


----------

